# creaky/cracking/crunchy and painfull knees!



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

My knees hurt n creak/click/crunch when walking up set flight of stairs or if iam kneeling down working. The pain is coming from my knee caps but the creaking isn't painfull but very load and embarrassing when at a customers house lol.ant tips if any that will resolve this?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about the noises, I think that is just tensions etc moving about... I have that, and normally make a joke like "wow, wait until he here this snap" or something like that...



> loud popping noises from your knees are most likely caused by what is called cavitation. Cavitation results from a change in joint pressure that allows carbon dioxide, which is normally dissolved in your joint fluid-a.k.a. synovial fluid-to come out of the solution and form gas bubbles in the joint. This createa a small cavity in the joint, and when the cavity closes quickly, the bubble essentially "pops" and makes the familiar cracking noise.
> 
> In most cases, this is nothing to be concerned about. In fact, the theory that popping your joints will lead to arthritis has absolutely no support in the research literature.


BUT... if you have pain, then I would go and see the doc, just to get everything double checked...

:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

wear knee supports


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the noises, I think that is just tensions etc moving about... I have that, and normally make a joke like "wow, wait until he here this snap" or something like that...
> 
> BUT... if you have pain, then I would go and see the doc, just to get everything double checked...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for that. Ive had it for a while n only recently have I got pain there. I'll get it checked out but by the sounds of it the creaking is nothing to worry about. It is very loud though lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Thanks for that. Ive had it for a while n only recently have I got pain there. I'll get it checked out but by the sounds of it the creaking is nothing to worry about. It is very loud though lol


Mine are the same... I have people ducking for cover thinking they are getting shot when I kneel down!



:lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

cmillsjoe said:


> wear knee supports


I find knee supports to be un comfy to wear as when iam working they crunch up at the back of my knees n irritate


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Mine are the same... I have people ducking for cover thinking they are getting shot when I kneel down!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Lol same here when walking up stairs or ladders it crack crack click click. Makes me cringe lol


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It would probably be best to have knee pads when working on cars, so you are not putting too much pressure by either holding a squat like position or actually on your knees on a hard surface.

I suffered really badly with issues with my knees, but mine well all from Snowboarding back in the day. So I know how you feel.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't mention knees to me,going around like an OAP currently :lol:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dodgy knee's here also,you'll soon get used to the noises 

but for now try some of this....................








:lol::thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Dodgy knee's here also,you'll soon get used to the noises
> 
> but for now try some of this....................
> 
> ...


One spoon full or two per day lol


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

I had exactly the same problems buddy, was all due to what i used to due. Back in my teens i used to wakeboard, waterski, kneeboard, slalom ski and snowboard, all of which but a great strain on my knees. Was diagnosed with chondromalacia patellae which is essentially damaged cartlidge behind the knee cap which. Which meant i had constant pain, pain which sitting more pain when moving. 

Get some glucosamine and see if that eases anything, it didn't for myself and end up having surgery.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok nice one ill try that stuff. 

I think this is to do with my job, i work up ladders and kneeling down cable clipping etc and its just taking its toll i think. If this is what iam like at 30 god knows what iam going to be like at 60 lol.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Glucosamine with chondroitin in it. Check with your doctor if you're on any other medication though.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Glucosamine with chondroitin in it. Check with your doctor if you're on any other medication though.


To be honest I don't beleive in medication. Not even if I'am really ill which is rare. I'll take the odd vitamin now and again. Ill look into those two though as iam worried this might lead to a more permanent problem.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have bad knees and I don't find Glucosamine helps much at all.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have creaky and painful knees.

Snowboarding, Football, DIY, Car repairs, it all adds up.

I found that Glucosamine helped my knee pain. But not as much as losing 2.5st.

Also, I'm finding that at 30, I'm having to re-evaluate what my body can do. Or more to the point, how quickly my body can recover from the stuff I do.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> To be honest I don't beleive in medication. Not even if I'am really ill which is rare. I'll take the odd vitamin now and again. Ill look into those two though as iam worried this might lead to a more permanent problem.


It's a herbal supplement, helps attract water to joints and ligaments but like any supplement can interact with any other medicines you are taking. It's really helped my bad back after spinal surgery.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-241-286-289-8138-0,00.html

Interesting article. It's probably got less crap in it than a macdonalds burger.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ross said:


> I have bad knees and I don't find Glucosamine helps much at all.





Gruffs said:


> I have creaky and painful knees.
> 
> Snowboarding, Football, DIY, Car repairs, it all adds up.
> 
> ...





shonajoy said:


> It's a herbal supplement, helps attract water to joints and ligaments but like any supplement can interact with any other medicines you are taking. It's really helped my bad back after spinal surgery.


Come to think of it ive piled on the weight over the past year or so and thats when the pain and clicking has started. Also ive cut milk out of my diet as i read its not good for you at all. And now when i taste milk i cant stand the stuff so iam wondering if that has any bearing on it. Ill defo look into the herbal supplement. And i think me turning 30 has also had an effect on things lol.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the wight did my knees no favours at all and not I am only starting to notice it.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good idea, the weight thing too. I was three stone overweight when my back was at my worst, but I still take glucosamine daily after an acl reconstruction. My dogs get it too. I work on a vets, and found it fascinating that a good proportion of dogs on long term liver damaging painkillers were able to come off them when changed to glucosamine/chondroitin supplements, blind testing at its best I thought. Holland and Barrett do them.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Good idea, the weight thing too. I was three stone overweight when my back was at my worst, but I still take glucosamine daily after an acl reconstruction. My dogs get it too. I work on a vets, and found it fascinating that a good proportion of dogs on long term liver damaging painkillers were able to come off them when changed to glucosamine/chondroitin supplements, blind testing at its best I thought. Holland and Barrett do them.


yeah thats why i dont take any form of tablet unless iam absolutely forced to. ok the short term might be fine but the long term damage you can cause yourself is horrific. When i did my back in the docs put me on a strong set of anti inflammatories that had to be taken with a stomache lining tablet as the anti inflamm causes ulcers or takes away the stomache lining. They went straight back and said ill just suffer with the pain. Reading the small print even on asprin is enough to make you endure the paid your in lol


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had both my knees operated on in the last 3yrs. No replacements, just cleaned out. The creaking,cracking would suggest a possible loose body within the knee and this is what is causing the pain as this was similar to my 2nd op. I damaged both playing footie but the 2nd op required crutches. I would go and see the doctor and see what he says. If the pain is bearable (nuisance level) then he might just tell you to keep an eye on it. If its more serious then it definitely needs to be addressed. I'll be 30 later this year and I've had to give up the footie because of this and now any time I exercise I'm sore for a few days although that could be something to do with the fact that I'm touching 17.5st due to not being as active as I would like. I would recommend ANYONE with knee problems to get it seen to.

Hope this helps mate


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I have creaky and painful knees.
> 
> Snowboarding, Football, DIY, Car repairs, it all adds up.
> 
> ...


Me too bud. I am rapidly approaching 40 and if I try too much too soon I end up hurting something. Whats strange is that old injuries I incurred back in the day, are now weak points especially in the gym.
I have been doing manual labour stuff from an early age and some joints are just worn out. Some of my mates who have never lifted the preverbal finger, suffer too but thats from poor health, over weight ect so its swings and roundabouts.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah thats why i dont take any form of tablet unless iam absolutely forced to. ok the short term might be fine but the long term damage you can cause yourself is horrific. When i did my back in the docs put me on a strong set of anti inflammatories that had to be taken with a stomache lining tablet as the anti inflamm causes ulcers or takes away the stomache lining. They went straight back and said ill just suffer with the pain. Reading the small print even on asprin is enough to make you endure the paid your in lol


 same here -apart from an operation I had this week. Was sent home with mst slow release morphine, fast acting high does liquid morphine, and temazepam. Used them for one day then returned them to my shocked gp when I had my check up today.im on co codamol out of sheer pain but will be off ASAP. Ibuprofen and tramadol really screwed my stomach up after my spinal op, never again.


----------

